# "Toby, Eliza, & Chunk" update /pics 2/19



## Southern by choice (Feb 6, 2015)

Toby is almost 10 months now! Litter mates to Elisa and Chunk.

He was suppose to be on loan...   The family has decided on having bucks... built a buck field, moved the bucks  but had no guardian... Coyotes are horrible where they are and are actually moving in packs so we lent Toby to them.
Toby has not been around many people and he absolutely hates to come out of his field. He is not a lead dog but a second and is best paired with another. 
I figured it would take a few days adjustment.  The first night he didn't want to be there... strange place, strange people but he was in his comfort zone with the goats.

Toby is doing great, loves their 4 month old buckling and stays out of the way of their big wether (the wether likes to test him). He is highly possessive over his new field and does not like the house dogs on the fence, the other LGD or "strangers". Outside of his field he gets along with the other LGD, and house dogs and is learning to appreciate the attention of strangers.

We are pretty sure Toby isn't coming back.   

Here he is being introduced to their other male... outside of Toby's field.
The family is wonderful and they do all the right things for adjustment and Toby is bonding with them. 
Toby to the right and front. The boys "peeing" together LOL




Going to walk the property... Toby on right


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 6, 2015)

Your dogs are inspiring! 

Slightly Jealous


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 6, 2015)

That's great news!  It's always so comforting to find good homes for the animals we love.  Too bad we can't keep them all.


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 12, 2015)

lucky toby, lucky new family.  love it when things come together.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 19, 2015)

*Toby*- Toby is doing quite well in his new home. Loves his goats, loves his people, does very well with their other male. The family is not sure whether their mature wether or Toby covered the baby buckling up with the straw tonight. It is bitter cold here with a WC of 2F and dropping... not NC usual weather for sure... but the buckling was all wrapped up in straw with his head out. Toby and the 2 goats he has for now are all cuddled together. SWEET!

*Eliza-* Eliza is doing well but has been rather depressed. The 3 1/2 weeks she spent in the dry lot while she was in heat seemed to have really bothered her. It is almost as if she feels like she was punished.  She lost over 10 lbs because she wouldn't eat while in heat!  She also misses Toby I think. Chunk does not "play" nor does Badger. She has tried to play with Callie but Callie is another female and is not having any of it. The good thing is even in her boredom she is wonderful with the baby goats and the poultry. She may be heading out to the family that has Toby. She will not live with him but their other male. I love this dog. She may stay here... my family adores her and would give her up for this family but no how no way to anyone else. 


 

*Chunk*- My adult son does not like his name and calls him "Wilson"  We have been working on Chunk's socialization. The family that helps us socialize the dogs as well as allows us to take the dogs off site into "strange" territory for evals is helping in this area. Chunk wants NO ONE in his field... we put a lead on him and had the couple come in... introduced them in the field... in a few minutes it was "LOVE". They are no threat to us or goats and dogs sense this. Chunk was quite smitten. Next day my sister came, we repeated the lesson... Chunk did not like sis in the field... I held his collar and as we were walking he took her leg and hooked her...twice  No mouth but I had hold of him. I advanced with him in front and led her to the new shelter while holding Chunk's collar. As we approached the new "barn" he positioned himself in front blocking the doorway... UMMMM ... yeah... he did not want her in the goat house or with the goats. I never said a word and we left the field soon thereafter. 
Sis is a great person and loves the big dogs and loves the baby goats but isn't really accustomed to goats nibbling on jackets, shoes etc and she tends to shoo them or say no  and is generally annoyed .. LGD's do not like when they sense someone does not like their goats. They really take it personally. 
I am working with Chunk because he really hits that fence hard... I want him to regain himself when I say down or it is ok.  
Outside the field he loves her! 
Chunk loves the toli puppies and his baby goats! 
Hard to believe they are 10 months!


 
Rare playful moment with his dad - very difficult to work on the building with these guys in there!


----------



## Devonviolet (Feb 20, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> *Toby*- Toby is doing quite well in his new home. Loves his goats, loves his people, does very well with their other male. The family is not sure whether their mature wether or Toby covered the baby buckling up with the straw tonight. It is bitter cold here with a WC of 2F and dropping... not NC usual weather for sure... but the buckling was all wrapped up in straw with his head out. Toby and the 2 goats he has for now are all cuddled together. SWEET!
> 
> *Eliza-* Eliza is doing well but has been rather depressed. The 3 1/2 weeks she spent in the dry lot while she was in heat seemed to have really bothered her. It is almost as if she feels like she was punished.  She lost over 10 lbs because she wouldn't eat while in heat!  She also misses Toby I think. Chunk does not "play" nor does Badger. She has tried to play with Callie but Callie is another female and is not having any of it. The good thing is even in her boredom she is wonderful with the baby goats and the poultry. She may be heading out to the family that has Toby. She will not live with him but their other male. I love this dog. She may stay here... my family adores her and would give her up for this family but no how no way to anyone else.
> View attachment 7523
> ...


Love your photos. LOVE the one of Chunk! What a good looking boy!!! How sweet that the baby buckling got a nice warm blanket of straw. That is so sweet!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 20, 2015)

Always love the updates.  What beautiful dogs!


----------

